# Spray paining galvanized trailer?



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I picked a galvanized trailer up for $200 and it is in pretty good shape. I'd like to paint it black, but know there is a certain paint or something to make sure it sticks. Any input is helpful.

Alex


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

I’m in the same situation, very interested to see what some say about this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are trying to cover up any rust it is pretty much just a cover up. I even tried cleaning up a rusted galvanized trailer years ago, used Ospho on it then sprayed with cold galvanized paint and the rust just came right back in no time. Having it hot dipped is the best way.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd treat all the rusty looking areas with a rust converter like Naval Jelly. Once treated and cleaned up, paint with old school Rust-o-leum primer. Then spray on top coat of choice. Remember that it is a used trailer that you only paid $200 for. Put some work into it and hope it lasts with some regular PM. Stuff like CorrosionX HD, LPS3 and Maxx Wax spray will help immensely but ultimately, once the rust starts, its hard to stop. A lot like weeds in your yard. You can treat them and keep them under control but they never really go away.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you are trying to cover up any rust it is pretty much just a cover up. I even tried cleaning up a rusted galvanized trailer years ago, used Ospho on it then sprayed with cold galvanized paint and the rust just came right back in no time. Having it hot dipped is the best way.


 Man that ospho is good stuff. We use it on steel at job sites all the time. Haven't seen it come back but once.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

It's in great shape. Only rust is on the fenders and hardware, which I plan on replacing. Has anyone used a latex based spray? I heard that works better.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

POR-15 ,BRUSH IT ON AND FISH


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I've used POR-15 on an galvanized axle 15 years ago with good success, but my last trailer refurb I used KBS Coating products on a used Ram-lin galvanized trailer that had a hard life in La. I completely disassembled the trailer, brushed and removed any rust I found, treated it per the KBS 3 step prep process that included a cleaning to remove heavy rust, grit and oils and an etch process. Then I coated it with three coats of their rust seal and finally a top coat for UV protection. It came out looking like a new trailer, much better looking than the galvanized look and has held up great. After 5 years I had to repair a few areas that have thru holes with bolts that wore away the coating. Overall, I extended the life of the trailer (I thought I needed to replace) another 7 years at this point.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Why anyone would want to paint a galvanized trailer is beyond me (this from a guy that runs galvanized trailers into the 400,000 miles region on the road, working off of one...).

Here's what industrial metal types do.... Look up sandblasting and "metallizing" it's a procedure that removes any rust (the sandblasting part) then coats it with molten zinc in a second operation (zinc wire continuously fed into an industrial blow torch then fired onto the newly cleaned surface...). You have to take the trailer down to it's parts before going down this road for a proper job. The result is a flat light gray surface with all the rust gone... Now you can paint it or run it as is for a second life... 

For me, the appearance of a boat trailer (as opposed to it's performance...) is the last thing on my mind. Just getting up and down the road in one piece, 200 miles a day round trip, is what I'm striving for. I also keep two spare tires with me at all times...


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a great solution Bob, but also sounds cost prohibitive and difficult to make happen for someone of the average means of hauling a bare trailer frame who knows where to have it re-zinced. Prepping and sealing the surface with a coating takes time, but is a cost effective solution and will extend the life if done properly.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

@lemaymiami Yeah I'm more function over looks too. I need to replace the bunks and hardware as it was sitting for two years. So, I thought I might try panting and sealing it while the hardware is off to prolong the life of the trailer.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

browndogrods said:


> I've used POR-15 on an galvanized axle 15 years ago with good success, but my last trailer refurb I used KBS Coating products on a used Ram-lin galvanized trailer that had a hard life in La. I completely disassembled the trailer, brushed and removed any rust I found, treated it per the KBS 3 step prep process that included a cleaning to remove heavy rust, grit and oils and an etch process. Then I coated it with three coats of their rust seal and finally a top coat for UV protection. It came out looking like a new trailer, much better looking than the galvanized look and has held up great. After 5 years I had to repair a few areas that have thru holes with bolts that wore away the coating. Overall, I extended the life of the trailer (I thought I needed to replace) another 7 years at this point.


That KBS 3 step looks pretty simple and easy for a days work. How much did you order for the whole trailer?


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

VANMflyfishing said:


> That KBS 3 step looks pretty simple and easy for a days work. How much did you order for the whole trailer?


Not sure, I did it in 2014, but I think I purchased the Large Frame Paint kit and several spray cans of top coat. The top coat was the final color I wanted the trailer to be so I chose the color grey for the rust seal color so I knew I got good coverage when applying the top coat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a galvanized trailer pushing 30 years. Only thing replaced was the axle and springs and a fender now needs replacing. It gets dunked every single time it is used and rinsed when get home and parked outside in the backyard.

Use it the way it is and fix what breaks - throw it away and find another cheap one.


----------

